# wer kennt den Singetrailpark in Schömberg ??



## Deleted 54516 (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

habe im Internet über den Singletrailpark in Schömberg erfahren.
Wer von euch war schon mal dort ?
Lohnt sich das für eine Ganztagesunternehmung ? oder nur in Verbindung mit einer Tour um Schömberg ??
Bin für jede Info dankbar

Gruß

  Ralf


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (21. Januar 2008)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> habe im Internet über den Singletrailpark in Schömberg erfahren.
> Wer von euch war schon mal dort ?
> Lohnt sich das für eine Ganztagesunternehmung ? oder nur in Verbindung mit einer Tour um Schömberg ??
> Bin für jede Info dankbar


Letztes Jahr kam ich mal dort vorbei. 
Daß Dich der Parcours alleine über Stunden beschäftigt und befriedigt, glaube ich eher nicht. 
Ich hatte auch nicht den Eindruck, daß er sonderlich gut (falls überhaupt) gepflegt wird.

http://www.schoemberg.de/index.shtml?SingleTrailParcours

Aber ich bin in der Beurteilung dessen auch nicht sonderlich tauglich, da ich eher ein MTB-Dino bin und solche Parks in der Regel meide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (21. Januar 2008)

also ganz ehrlich: viel trara um nichts.
mehr oder weniger touren für alle, teilweise auf singletrails, viel waldautobahn und viel verkehr.
wenig schwierige teile, meist alles locker befahrbar.und wie der jürgen  schon gesagt hat, nicht sehr gepflegt. 
ich denk mal eher, der versuch einer gemeinde dem mtb trend was anzubieten, was aber mangels an besuchern ziemlich rasch in den schubladen verschwunden ist.
ich find es lohnt sich  evtl. mit ner tour um schömberg, aber mehr als nen halben tag wird das nicht werden.
lad dir mal das PDF runter(siehe link) da siehst du schenll ob das was ist für dich.


----------



## Dan Barry (21. Januar 2008)

Das ist zweierlei: Einmal der eigentliche Singletrail Parcours und dann gibt's noch 3 ausgeschilderte Mountainbike Routen.

Die Touren sind, wie black soul schon geschrieben hat, viel Waldautobahn mit nur wenig Singletrails. Viel Verkehr hab ich da aber noch nie gesehn 

Der Parcours ist ganz sicher nicht Tagesfüllend 
Das sind vielleicht 200m (Länge nicht HM). Gibt nur zwei echte Abfahrtsrouten, wobei eigentlich auch nur eine wenigstens etwas technisch ist.

Ich bau das gelegentlich in eine Tour ein, aber auch nur weil  es max 7km von mir weg ist.

(Genaugenommen ist der Parcours übrigens in Langenbrand)


----------



## MatschMeister (22. Februar 2008)

ja der parcour ist in langenbrand und hat den einstieg am Parlplatz vom skihang.  ich finde es ist ganz net wenn man eh grads eulenloch runterfährt richtung kapfenhardt einen der trails mitzunehmen.  aber mehr machts auch net. 
wer bei den sign city icerider mitgemacht hat ist die trail bergauf gefahren. 

irgendwer hat auch mal paar bretter an die bäume genagelt um nen northshore draus zu machen.

happy trails


----------



## justice_france (24. Februar 2008)

ja, ist ganz nett der ,,park"- 2,3 ganz gute abschnitte, natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit einem ,,richtigen" bikepark, aber wenn man nicht allzuweit entfernt wohnt, lohnt sich`s schon mal vorbeizuschauen...
immerhin der versuch, für biker n paar strecken zu bauen.

allerdings hab ich auch noch nie da biker getroffen, die das ding n bisschen in schuss halten würden...

da könnte man mehr draus machen..


----------



## MatschMeister (25. Februar 2008)

@justice
 da muss man dir recht geben wenigstens ein ansatz für um was für biker zu machen. ich meine vor ein paar jahren fand da ja auch noch der lbs cup statt.

biker hab ich auch noch nie gesehen.  aber als ichs letzte mal durchgekommen bin muss ich sagen den reifenspuren nach wird da regelmäßig gebiket.    vll sieht man sich da mal

happy trails


----------



## BlackForest96 (23. Februar 2014)

wisst ihr denn ob es um schoemberg bad liebenzell und co noch irgendwelche, selbstgebauten "bikeparks" gibt außer die zwei richtig geilen parks in unterhaugstett und monakam


----------



## Triple F (24. Februar 2014)

Wo sind denn bitte die Strecken in Monakam und UHS? Kenne nur den Parcours in Schömberg...


----------



## shield (24. Februar 2014)

würde mich auch interessieren - bitte PN an mich!


----------



## Paddy1282 (24. Februar 2014)

Hätte auch daran Interesse bitte auch Pin an mich da ich oft Richtung Nagoldtal unterwegs bin.

Zur Schömberg Strecke gibt es die überhaupt noch war leider noch nie dort, man ließt ja gar nichts mehr auf der Webseite von der Gemeinde oder wird die Strecke nur nicht mehr gepflegt. Ein bekannter hat mir auch schon von der Strecke in Schömberg erzählt er meinte die würde beim Waldparkplatz beginnen wo Früher das Wellenbad Stand ist das so? Ist dir Strecke irgendwie gekennzeichnet oder wie findet man die.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschy (25. Februar 2014)

Paddy1282 schrieb:


> ...ein bekannter hat mir auch schon von der Strecke in Schömberg erzählt er meinte die würde beim Waldparkplatz beginnen wo Früher das Wellenbad Stand ist das so? Ist dir Strecke irgendwie gekennzeichnet oder wie findet man die.



...vom PP ehemaliges Wellenbad einfach Richtung Skihang orientieren und dann linksseitig runter, kann man eigentlich nicht verfehlen.


----------



## BlackForest96 (2. März 2014)

g


----------



## yannick1989 (3. März 2014)

Hey ich finde es nicht toll, dass hier im forum für den trail in monakam geworben und zudem behauptet wird die person die diesen trail gebaut hat zu kennen. Es sind fast ausschließ vollvisierbiker mit blockierter hinterradbremse auf dem trail unterwegs, welche diesen immer mehr zerstören. Zudem werden einfach neue Sachen am trail gebaut. So war das alles nicht gedacht! Baut doch einfach selbst einen trail dann könnt ihr walten und schalten wie ihr wollt.


----------



## BlackForest96 (4. März 2014)

oh scheisse das wollte ich auf keinen fall @yannick 1989, ich finde das der trail perfekt ist und es gar nicht nötig.ist ihn.zu verbessern, ja ich hatte fuer den trail mal ein bischen werbung gemacht, wusste aber nicht dass dies den eigentuemern nicht gefaellt, ab sofort halt ich mein mund   grusß


----------



## Simmersfeld (31. März 2014)

Ich war da letztes Jahr oft - ist z.T. sogar heftig, leider sehr kurze Trails.


----------

